# Does he look alright?



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

I am considering buying this 11 year old gelding. Do you think he looks okay? Are his legs alright? I will be pleasure riding so I only care about if he looks strong/healthy. I do not mind if he has little conformation faults--as long as it won't affect him physically.

Thank you!
(Sorry, these are the only pictures I have of him)


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, he looks healthy. He is pretty bum high but it's hard to judge from these photos. How much pleasure riding do you want to do with him?


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

I was thinking I'd ride about an hour(at least) probably 4-5 days a week.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

His legs look fine. Set back on his front pasterns a bit but that's no huge issue. Hind legs look relatively correct as well.
Nice, solid looking horse 
A little bum high but apart from that nothing seriously wrong with him.


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks good. He has a hunter bump but that doesn't affect anything


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If anything, he's a bit tubby- which is good news for you xD hard keepers are no fun.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Judging by his weight and those big shiny dapples; I'd be one to say he looks healthy  Decent confo for what you're planning on doing. I like how sturdy he looks, good bone on his legs.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with his legs that I can see - can't tell for sure without feeling them, of course. I don't see a hunter's bump at all - just a lardbutt. Mainly he needs fewer groceries and more exercise...he is one I would suggest test riding a couple of times just to make sure he isn't lazy or a deadhead...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, conformation looks good. Biggest thing he needs is a diet and exercise regimen LOL.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

He's a cutie!

If he really is that bum high, I'd suggest some extra padding in key areas to keep things even under saddle, and of course a test ride or two, but he looks solid  Good luck!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Butt high so he will be hard to collect. Long trots up hill will help him be a LOT handier. 

For your purpose it is far more important that he is well broke and cooperative under saddle.. no nuttiness.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are worried he has any medical problems lurking beyond those pictures, get a PPE, always money well spent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

he's awfully cute! Love his color and he looks sweet, too!!


----------

